# Trailer Covers



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Not quite sure where to post this topic, but since trailer covers seem to deal with maintenance, I decided to put it here. Anyway, I'd like to get a trailer cover for our 21RS and am wondering several things, first, how many fellow Outbackers use one, second, are there any recommendations as to what kind/features one should have, third, where to get one for the best value. I've seen some with "slits" by the door so you can get inside the trailer while the cover is on. How does this work/lineup and really "fit?" Any other suggestions, opinions, words of wisdom based what you've discovered would really be appreciated. 
Thanks,
Shelty


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

We are going to be getting a porch cover that you park under...when I get some money.








I can give you this quote from Jim Fenner in Heartland Industries in a conversation he and I had earlier about vinyl covers and what he has seen come back at the factory.



> Covers are great for the protection of the unit. However, one problem I have been experiencing with them is if not installed properly it will rub holes through the rubber roof. What I have found is when using either a cover or a tarp, if it is not anchored properly it allows wind to blow under the cover. If the wind is blowing under the cover it will cause the cover to bellow. When this bellowing occurs it causes the cover and rubber to rub which will create holes in the rubber. The real pain in this is you do not know it is occurring until you take the cover off of the unit for use.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

campntn said:


> We are going to be getting a porch cover that you park under...when I get some money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, great thought, I would have never thought of this downside of using a cover. Has anybody had this problem or have any "tried and true way" to avoid this from happening. I been told that it is best if the cover "breathes" to prevent mildew.


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

you can get one from camping world or go to ADCO, there really isn't a down side, first your air conditioner will put it up and also your vent covers if you have them. you have to put your antenna down (radio) and that you should put something over it to protect the cover but other then that there is more pros then cons on getting a cover, make sure it's one that will work best for your area. Look at the specs for the area you live in and it will guide you to the right one. 
good luck and spend wisely.


----------



## Colorado Campers (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi,
I have had one (ADCO-breathes and has slits) and have used it each year when it's in storage, living in Co. the winters can get rough. The only problem I have is the cover wears out at the corners, top and bottom and around the awning area. I am going to duct tape those areas inside to provide extra support from the wind wear and tear. I had my roof inspected and serviced last summer and no problems found w/rubbing holes. Overall, my trailer is protected and looks great in the spring


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We also use and adco cover on our outback every winter. I threw it away this past spring, after 6 winters it finally wore out and tore into pieces as I removed it. No problems yet with it rubbing on the roof, it does leave some black smudges on the corners but they come off pretty easily.

Mike


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an ADCO cover and it fits well. I can get inside throught the provided zipper. My drain spouts off the roof corners did wear a hole in the cover but thats it. Never had a roof problem. I agree with the AC and roof vents keeping it from rubbing. It does bellow some but mainly on the sides and only in big winds. I cover in the off season and it REALLY keeps it clean when spring comes. A metal RV carport type would be great but im a little short on $$$$. I would park it under it all the time but still cover it in the off season.


----------



## my3sons (Jan 29, 2004)

I have used a Calmark cover on my 25RS-S for 5 years. While it is not easy to get on the TT, I think it keeps the camper looking great. This cover is expensive, but it protects from the rain, snow, and UV rays. I live in central NC, so protection from the UV rays is important to me.


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

I cut some 2-square-foot pieces of one-inch foam & stuffed those underneath my ADCO cover wherever it looked like there might be a rub-point on the trailer, such as on the roof corners and the bumpers. After two winters doing this, I have seen no apparent affect on the roof and only some minimal wear on the cover.


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

shelty said:


> Not quite sure where to post this topic, but since trailer covers seem to deal with maintenance, I decided to put it here. Anyway, I'd like to get a trailer cover for our 21RS and am wondering several things, first, how many fellow Outbackers use one, second, are there any recommendations as to what kind/features one should have, third, where to get one for the best value. I've seen some with "slits" by the door so you can get inside the trailer while the cover is on. How does this work/lineup and really "fit?" Any other suggestions, opinions, words of wisdom based what you've discovered would really be appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Shelty


ADCO covers are good, we'll be getting one for the winter storage. We had one for our other OB, and sold it. We need a larger one.
I was told to never use a simple tarp. The covers have a softer inside, and helps prevent damage to the TT. They do come in different styles, depending upon what you need for where you live.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We use ADCO covers as well. We actually have two covers - a winter cover and a summer cover - the difference is the UV protection and the water protection. We were told NO TARPS, but our OB does get a huge dose of sun where it sits every day, which is why we bought a cover to begin with. The summer cover does keep the inside of the OB cooler than the winter version, so obviously there is a difference. We bought the winter version used from a fellow Outbacker, so that helped with the overall cost.

Have fun with your first time putting the cover on - that in itself is an adventure!!!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Have fun with your first time putting the cover on - that in itself is an adventure!!!








[/quote]

X2!! I have a fear of heights, so my DW usually climbs up...
Of course, this also makes for a much lighter load on the roof of the OB....


----------



## szelek (Sep 6, 2007)

I know this is an older topic but thought I would add my two cents worth. We have an Adco cover for our 31 RQS. When we uncovered the trailer this spring we found that the corners had torn in the rear. We had put syro-foam on all corners, on drain spouts, on awning corners and anywhere else there was an "edge" but the cover failed in the corners. Also we found that the cover had rubbed the edges of all the decals on the front and left side of trailer. The cover also rubbed on the awnings and damaged some of the stitching where it touched it. We had no problems with the roof. To be fair - we had a very windy Chicago Winter so I am not sure if this would be normal or not. We are now pricing a building/shelter for the trailer to prevent any more damage.


----------

